# Farewell SAS



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

This is my goodbye to the forums. Just wanted to make it kind of official by making a thread about it. Though my SA, as I'm feeling it now, is not cured or better. I just don't feel the need to be on this site because I feel it keeps me back from doing all of the things I can do with my life. Man...this year has been crazy, and I've learned a lot about myself and my SA, and the journey continues because I know I want to be able to have the social life, no, just really the complete and genuine life I know I can have, which includes meeting amazing people, friends, a significant other, and just finding myself through the Heavenly Father's lead. So, this may be a rant, kind of, but it's one of the best rants I've written in my entire life. SAS was good to me, but it's really time to move on with my life, and although my SA will challenge me each and every day, things will get better. I just know it. My Faith is completely in our Heavenly Father, and I know I need to focus more on him, rather than solely worry about this irrational fear called social anxiety. For those who don't believe in Him, I know this post will most likely seem like some sort of joke, but it's the only truth that will set us free. It's taken me forever and another lifetime, which took forever, to figure this out.

2 Timothy: 7 - _For God hath not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind._

This has become my favorite verse. Because it is so true. The things we face now in this world...we can and will overcome, but that won't happen if we don't genuinely turn to our Heavenly Father and trust in his Son, Yahushuah (Jesus Christ). God bless you all and I'll be praying for you, whether you like it or not haha


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was with you until the god bit...

Hope you have a good life anyway, whatever you decide to do with it.


----------



## jayz13579 (Jul 26, 2014)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

No thanks.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I can relate. I'll be praying for you, too. Bye.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Good luck. We'll catch up soon!


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Good luck. Thank you for voicing your opinion on God. It helps others more than you think and I know it must have been a little nerve wrecking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bye, most people do return though. Nice God reference.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey bro, best of luck in your life, and stay strong in the faith. I enjoyed your posts.


----------



## EZGAME (Aug 20, 2015)

GL


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I am glad you are moving on from this forum. Good luck in your life!

[I'm an Atheist, and I believe the strength came from within you ~ not anyone else personally]


----------



## muchlia25 (Dec 15, 2014)

No reason to be negative. Congrats man! If you ever come back there's no harm in that


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Good luck and keep the faith.


----------

